# Fish records



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Are the records dependent on just weight or length? Or a combination of the two? A guy at work caught a fish that was a few inches shy on the length but by his scale beat it by girth and weight. Sadly he put it back. So it has just brought up the question at work.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

C&R records are by length, catch and keep are by weight.

What species?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

Im intrigued...


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

Tiger Muskie.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

stimmie78 said:


> Tiger Muskie.


no way! Awesome!! when did he catch it?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

In the last 30 days.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That is dang awesome stimmie. Thats quite a feat to catch one when its this cold.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Might have been smart to put it back. I may be wrong, but isn't it still C&R only on tiger musky in most waters?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

brookieguy1 said:


> Might have been smart to put it back. I may be wrong, but isn't it still C&R only on tiger musky in most waters?


Your right---you ARE wrong. :mrgreen:


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

At 44 inches, 39 lbs and a 24 inch girth he shoulda kept it. It was a warm day.


----------



## Jim Muskie (Aug 17, 2011)

stimmie78 said:


> At 44 inches, 39 lbs and a 24 inch girth he shoulda kept it. It was a warm day.


Sounds like a great fish. Care to share a picture?


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I don't have a picture. He brought in one he printed on his mother in laws printer.


----------

